
2600 Magazine to start selling new issues in PDF - mattl
https://www.2600.com/content/message-our-readers
======
apotatopot
Nice, I'll be purchasing the pdfs. The only time I see physical copies is if I
time going to Barnes and Noble right, and that almost never happens since
those trips happen once in a blue moon anyway.

~~~
mattl
I did a lifetime subscription in the mid-late 90s. Still getting paper copies
now.

This is a good deal: [https://store.2600.com/collections/pdf-
downloads/products/th...](https://store.2600.com/collections/pdf-
downloads/products/the-hacker-digest-double-lifetime-pdf)

The digests they're putting out are a remarkable effort, getting all the old
issues out in a decent digital format.

